
China creates app to tell you if you are near someone in debt - edandersen
https://www.techspot.com/news/78405-china-creates-app-tell-you-if-you-near.html
======
primordialsoup
When asked about the social credit system, some of my Chinese friends said
they have no idea what that is and looked surprised. Do people here know if
this is really not well known or just my friends feigning surprise for
whatever reason.

~~~
MrTonyD
Well, I've been around 3-letter agency guys here in the US who tell me that we
have a rating system for everybody in the United States - as well as lots of
information tracing their entire life. How many people in the USA know about
that?

I suspect that both countries have a lot more data than anybody realizes. I've
heard some incredible stories from those agency guys.

